# I played outside this weekend



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Although not as much as I would have liked. Saturday was a little cool but a bit windy, so I did take advantage of that and hung 2 loads of laundry out. I would have loved to do more, but I ended up with one of those "don't even think about opening your eyes" sinus headaches, so the afternoon was lost. Then came company, so Saturday was shot.

Sunday, while cloudier, started out a bit warmer and NO wind, so I set about burning some trash, which lead to burning some trash that had been piled in front of the toolshed, and then some old cardboard boxes off the porch. I swept the porch floor, gathered up the pop cans by the toolshed and rebagged them. Even bagged 2 large garbage bags of just junk from in front of the shed to go to the dumpster. 2 bags that are still in front of the shed getting rained on, but oh well. It was an improvement.

I would have got a lot more done if it werent for the headache and by Sunday my lower back and neck were unhappy (which I knew was coming on, but I couldn't fit a trip to the chiropractor in last week). 

But, instead of feeling sorry for myself, I kept thinking of all the HTers with more problems to deal with than I had! With everything some of you work through, I had nothing to wimp out about! People here are such an inspiration to me, I felt I would be letting you all down if I had no progress to report! Thanks for the boost :rock:

I will make it to my chiropractor this afternoon, though, because I AM wimpier than I like to let on!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

YAY!!! Wasn't it great to get outdoors? I hate trying to work through those sinus headaches, myself. Every time you bend over, your head feels like it will explode. That being said, the amount of work you completed is astounding! All I did was clean out the tool boxes and cabinets, rehang the porch swing and sweep the porch. I just didn't feel like doin much except sit on the swing and watch the yard,


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

wow you really just gave me a boost, i needed that. sounds like you got alot of stuff done though. hope your feeling better.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking at it all typed out, it does look like a lot. But it just felt like a lot of little stuff. Like I was just wandering from "a little of this" to "a little of that". Not very organized. But I have to admit, even though there is still a lot of junk in front of the shed, it does look a lot better. (I can see the shed from my front porch swing, so I do get to look at it a lot!)

It felt good to get a lot of the trash picked up. It's amazing what can accumulate over the winter. I just felt "scattered" over the weekend, like I piddled here and there. But I have to remember every little bit helps!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i bet it looks great and feels even better!


----------

